# SPECS to Compare Compacts



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

i thought i would just show this for anyone whom was interested.. 

Sentra GXE 

Base Retail Price (MSRP) $14,199 
Base Invoice Price $12,880 
Kelley Blue Book Price $7,100 - $7,600 
Destination Charge $520 
Engines & Power 
Sentra GXE 
Standard Engine 1.6L 115 hp I4 
Horsepower 115 @ 6000 RPM 
Torque (lb-ft) 110 @ 4500 RPM 
Valves/Valve Configuration 16/OHC 
Displacement (cc) 1598 
Bore X Stroke (in.) 3.03 X 3.38 
Compression Ratio 10.6:1 
Fuel Type/System Gas/NL 
Turbocharger No 
Supercharger No 
Transmissions 
Sentra GXE 
Standard Transmission 5-Speed Manual Overdrive 
Optional Transmission 4-Speed Automatic Overdrive 
Fuel Economy 
Sentra GXE 
City (mpg) 27 - 29 
Highway (mpg) 36 - 39 

Exterior Dimensions & Weight 
Sentra GXE 
Curb Weight - Automatic (lb.) 2494 
Curb Weight - Manual (lb.) 2438 
Wheelbase (in.) 99.80 
Length (in.) 171.00 
Width (in.) 66.60 
Height (in.) 54.50 
Track Front (in.) 57.90 
Track Rear (in.) 56.50 
Ground Clearance (in.) 6.10 


Civic Si coupe 

Base Retail Price (MSRP) $17,445 
Base Invoice Price $15,759 
Kelley Blue Book Price $11,650 - $12,550 
Destination Charge $415 
Engines & Power 
Civic Si coupe 
Standard Engine 1.6L 160 hp I4 
Horsepower 160 @ 7600 RPM 
Torque (lb-ft) 111 @ 7000 RPM 
Valves/Valve Configuration 16/DOHC 
Displacement (cc) 1595 
Bore X Stroke (in.) 3.19 X 3.05 
Compression Ratio 10.2:1 
Fuel Type/System Gas/MPFI 
Turbocharger No 
Supercharger No 
Transmissions 
Civic Si coupe 
Standard Transmission 5-Speed Manual Overdrive 
Fuel Economy 
Civic Si coupe 
City (mpg) 26 
Highway (mpg) 31 
Photos & Video 
Civic Si coupe 

Exterior Dimensions & Weight 
Civic Si coupe 
Curb Weight - Automatic (lb.) No data 
Curb Weight - Manual (lb.) 2612 
Wheelbase (in.) 103.20 
Length (in.) 175.10 
Width (in.) 67.10 
Height (in.) 54.10 
Track Front (in.) 58.10 
Track Rear (in.) 58.10 
Ground Clearance (in.) 5.90 

Cavalier Z24 Coupe 

Base Retail Price (MSRP) $16,016 
Base Invoice Price $14,975 
Kelley Blue Book Price $6,950 - $7,400 
Destination Charge $510 
Engines & Power 
Cavalier Z24 Coupe 
Standard Engine 2.4L 150 hp .4 
Horsepower 150 @ 5500 RPM 
Torque (lb-ft) 167 @ 4000 RPM 
Valves/Valve Configuration 16/DOHC 
Displacement (cc) 2429 
Bore X Stroke (in.) 3.44 X 3.98 
Compression Ratio 9.4:1 
Fuel Type/System Gas/SEFI 
Turbocharger No 
Supercharger No 
Transmissions 
Cavalier Z24 Coupe 
Standard Transmission 5-Speed Manual Overdrive 
Optional Transmission 4-Speed Automatic Overdrive 
Fuel Economy 
Cavalier Z24 Coupe 
City (mpg) 22 - 23 
Highway (mpg) 30 - 33 
Photos & Video 

Cavalier Z24 Coupe

Exterior Dimensions & Weight 
Cavalier Z24 Coupe 
Curb Weight - Automatic (lb.) 2865 
Curb Weight - Manual (lb.) 2787 
Wheelbase (in.) 104.10 
Length (in.) 180.70 
Width (in.) 68.70 
Height (in.) 53.00 
Track Front (in.) 57.60 
Track Rear (in.) 56.40 
Ground Clearance (in.) 4.20 

Focus ZX3 

Base Retail Price (MSRP) $12,055 
Base Invoice Price $11,255 
Kelley Blue Book Price $7,125 - $7,550 
Destination Charge $465 
Engines & Power 
Focus ZX3 
Standard Engine 2.0L 130 hp I4 
Horsepower 130 @ 6000 RPM 
Torque (lb-ft) 135 @ 4000 RPM 
Valves/Valve Configuration 16/DOHC 
Displacement (cc) 1991 
Bore X Stroke (in.) 3.26 X 3.62 
Compression Ratio 9.1:1 
Fuel Type/System Gas/MPFI 
Turbocharger No 
Supercharger No 
Transmissions 
Focus ZX3 
Standard Transmission 5-Speed Manual Overdrive 
Optional Transmission 4-Speed Automatic Overdrive 
Fuel Economy 
Focus ZX3 
City (mpg) 25 - 26 
Highway (mpg) 32 - 33 
Photos & Video 
Curb Weight - Automatic (lb.) No data 
Curb Weight - Manual (lb.) 2551 
Wheelbase (in.) 103.00 
Length (in.) 168.10 
Width (in.) 66.90 
Height (in.) 56.30 
Track Front (in.) 58.80 
Track Rear (in.) 58.50 
Ground Clearance (in.) 7.70 

Integra GS-R Coupe 

Base Retail Price (MSRP) $22,100 
Base Invoice Price $19,924 
Kelley Blue Book Price $11,800 - $12,700 
Destination Charge $455 
Engines & Power 
Integra GS-R Coupe 
Standard Engine 1.8L 170 hp I4 
Horsepower 170 @ 7600 RPM 
Torque (lb-ft) 128 @ 6200 RPM 
Valves/Valve Configuration No data 
Displacement (cc) 1781 
Bore X Stroke (in.) 3.19 X 3.43 
Compression Ratio 10.0:1 
Fuel Type/System Gas/No data 
Turbocharger No 
Supercharger No 
Transmissions 
Integra GS-R Coupe 
Standard Transmission 5-Speed Manual Overdrive 
Fuel Economy 
Integra GS-R Coupe 
City (mpg) 25 
Highway (mpg) 31 
Exterior Dimensions & Weight 
Integra GS-R Coupe 
Curb Weight - Automatic (lb.) No data 
Curb Weight - Manual (lb.) 2667 
Wheelbase (in.) 101.20 
Length (in.) 172.40 
Width (in.) 67.30 
Height (in.) 52.60 
Track Front (in.) 58.10 
Track Rear (in.) 57.80 
Ground Clearance (in.) 5.90 

Eclipse GSX 

Base Retail Price (MSRP) $26,550 
Base Invoice Price $23,626 
Kelley Blue Book Price $12,150 - $13,050 
Destination Charge $435 
Engines & Power 
Eclipse GSX 
Standard Engine 2.0L 210 hp I4 
Horsepower 210 @ 6000 RPM 
Torque (lb-ft) 214 @ 3000 RPM 
Valves/Valve Configuration 16/DOHC 
Displacement (cc) 1997 
Bore X Stroke (in.) 3.35 X 3.46 
Compression Ratio 8.5:1 
Fuel Type/System Gas/SEFI 
Turbocharger Yes 
Supercharger No 
Optional Engine 2.0L 205 hp I4 
Horsepower 205 @ 5750 RPM 
Torque (lb-ft) 209 @ 2200 RPM 
Valves/Valve Configuration 16/DOHC 
Displacement (cc) 1985 
Bore X Stroke (in.) 3.50 X 3.07 
Compression Ratio 9.2:1 
Fuel Type/System Gas/SEFI 
Turbocharger Yes 
Supercharger No 
Transmissions 
Eclipse GSX 
Standard Transmission 5-Speed Manual Overdrive 
Optional Transmission 4-Speed Automatic Overdrive 
Fuel Economy 
City (mpg) 19 - 21 
Highway (mpg) 25 - 28 
Exterior Dimensions & Weight 
Eclipse GSX 
Curb Weight - Automatic (lb.) 3350 
Curb Weight - Manual (lb.) 3270 
Wheelbase (in.) 98.80 
Length (in.) 172.40 
Width (in.) 68.50 
Height (in.) 50.50 
Track Front (in.) 59.60 
Track Rear (in.) 59.40 
Ground Clearance (in.) 4.60 


3-Series 

Base Retail Price (MSRP) $23,300 
Base Invoice Price $21,100 
Kelley Blue Book Price $13,350 - $14,350 
Destination Charge $570 
Engines & Power 
3-Series 
Standard Engine 1.9L 138 hp I4 
Horsepower 138 @ 6000 RPM 
Torque (lb-ft) 133 @ 4300 RPM 
Valves/Valve Configuration 16/DOHC 
Displacement (cc) 1895 
Bore X Stroke (in.) 3.35 X 3.29 
Compression Ratio 10.0:1 
Fuel Type/System Gas/SEFI 
Turbocharger No 
Supercharger No 
Transmissions 
3-Series 
Standard Transmission 5-Speed Manual 
Optional Transmission 4-Speed Automatic Overdrive 
Fuel Economy 
3-Series 
City (mpg) 23 
Highway (mpg) 31 - 32 
Exterior Dimensions & Weight 
3-Series 
Curb Weight - Automatic (lb.) 2866 
Curb Weight - Manual (lb.) 2778 
Wheelbase (in.) 106.30 
Length (in.) 165.70 
Width (in.) 66.90 
Height (in.) 54.80 
Track Front (in.) 55.40 
Track Rear (in.) 55.60 
Ground Clearance (in.) No data 

Golf GL 2.0 

Base Retail Price (MSRP) $14,900 
Base Invoice Price $13,753 
Kelley Blue Book Price $8,150 - $10,200 
Destination Charge $525 
Engines & Power 
Golf GL 2.0 
Standard Engine 2.0L 115 hp I4 
Horsepower 115 @ 5200 RPM 
Torque (lb-ft) 122 @ 2600 RPM 
Valves/Valve Configuration 8/SOHC 
Displacement (cc) 1984 
Bore X Stroke (in.) 3.25 X 3.65 
Compression Ratio 10.0:1 
Fuel Type/System Gas/SEFI 
Turbocharger No 
Supercharger No 
Transmissions 
Golf GL 2.0 
Standard Transmission 5-Speed Manual Overdrive 
Optional Transmission 4-Speed Automatic Overdrive 
Fuel Economy 
Golf GL 2.0 
City (mpg) 22 - 24 
Highway (mpg) 28 - 31 
Exterior Dimensions & Weight 
Golf GL 2.0 
Curb Weight - Automatic (lb.) 2776 
Curb Weight - Manual (lb.) 2723 
Wheelbase (in.) 98.90 
Length (in.) 163.30 
Width (in.) 68.30 
Height (in.) 56.70 
Track Front (in.) 59.60 
Track Rear (in.) 58.80 
Ground Clearance (in.) No data 

Jetta GL 2.0 

Base Retail Price (MSRP) $16,700 
Base Invoice Price $15,059 
Kelley Blue Book Price $8,725 - $10,800 
Destination Charge $525 
Engines & Power 
Jetta GL 2.0 
Standard Engine 2.0L 115 hp I4 
Horsepower 115 @ 5200 RPM 
Torque (lb-ft) 122 @ 2600 RPM 
Valves/Valve Configuration 8/SOHC 
Displacement (cc) 1984 
Bore X Stroke (in.) 3.25 X 3.65 
Compression Ratio 10.0:1 
Fuel Type/System Gas/SEFI 
Turbocharger No 
Supercharger No 
Transmissions 
Jetta GL 2.0 
Standard Transmission 5-Speed Manual Overdrive 
Optional Transmission 4-Speed Automatic Overdrive 
Fuel Economy 
Jetta GL 2.0 
City (mpg) 22 - 24 
Highway (mpg) 28 - 31 
Exterior Dimensions & Weight 
Jetta GL 2.0 
Curb Weight - Automatic (lb.) 2902 
Curb Weight - Manual (lb.) 2853 
Wheelbase (in.) 98.90 
Length (in.) 172.30 
Width (in.) 68.30 
Height (in.) 56.90 
Track Front (in.) 59.60 
Track Rear (in.) 58.80 
Ground Clearance (in.) No data


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

New Beetle GL 

Base Retail Price (MSRP) $15,900 
Base Invoice Price $14,990 
Kelley Blue Book Price $9,450 - $10,150 
Destination Charge $525 
Engines & Power 
New Beetle GL 
Standard Engine 2.0L 115 hp I4 
Horsepower 115 @ 5200 RPM 
Torque (lb-ft) 122 @ 2600 RPM 
Valves/Valve Configuration 8/SOHC 
Displacement (cc) 1984 
Bore X Stroke (in.) 3.25 X 3.65 
Compression Ratio 10.0:1 
Fuel Type/System Gas/SEFI 
Turbocharger No 
Supercharger No 
Transmissions 
New Beetle GL 
Standard Transmission 5-Speed Manual Overdrive 
Optional Transmission 4-Speed Automatic Overdrive 
Fuel Economy 
New Beetle GL 
City (mpg) 22 - 24 
Highway (mpg) 28 - 31 
Exterior Dimensions & Weight 
New Beetle GL 
Curb Weight - Automatic (lb.) 2818 
Curb Weight - Manual (lb.) 2769 
Wheelbase (in.) 98.90 
Length (in.) 161.10 
Width (in.) 67.90 
Height (in.) 59.50 
Track Front (in.) 59.60 
Track Rear (in.) 58.70 
Ground Clearance (in.) 4.20 

Neon Competition coupe 

Base Retail Price (MSRP) $13,670 
Base Invoice Price $12,862 
Kelley Blue Book Price $5,825 - $6,200 
Destination Charge $500 
Engines & Power 
Neon Competition coupe 
Standard Engine 2.0L 150 hp I4 
Horsepower 150 @ 6500 RPM 
Torque (lb-ft) 135 @ 4800 RPM 
Valves/Valve Configuration 16/SOHC 
Displacement (cc) 1995 
Bore X Stroke (in.) 3.44 X 3.27 
Compression Ratio 9.8:1 
Fuel Type/System Gas/SEFI 
Turbocharger No 
Supercharger No 
Transmissions 
Neon Competition coupe 
Standard Transmission 5-Speed Manual Overdrive 
Fuel Economy 
Neon Competition coupe 
City (mpg) 28 
Highway (mpg) 39 
Exterior Dimensions & Weight 
Neon Competition coupe 
Curb Weight - Automatic (lb.) No data 
Curb Weight - Manual (lb.) 2462 
Wheelbase (in.) 104.00 
Length (in.) 171.80 
Width (in.) 67.40 
Height (in.) 54.90 
Track Front (in.) 57.40 
Track Rear (in.) 57.40 
Ground Clearance (in.) 6.00 

Tiburon 

Base Retail Price (MSRP) $13,599 
Base Invoice Price $12,446 
Kelley Blue Book Price $6,625 - $7,050 
Destination Charge $435 
Engines & Power 
Tiburon Base 
Standard Engine 2.0L 140 hp I4 
Horsepower 140 @ 6000 RPM 
Torque (lb-ft) 133 @ 4800 RPM 
Valves/Valve Configuration 16/DOHC 
Displacement (cc) 1975 
Bore X Stroke (in.) 3.23 X 3.68 
Compression Ratio 10.3:1 
Fuel Type/System Gas/MPFI 
Turbocharger No 
Supercharger No 
Transmissions 
Tiburon Base 
Standard Transmission 5-Speed Manual Overdrive 
Optional Transmission 4-Speed Automatic Overdrive 
Fuel Economy 
Tiburon Base 
City (mpg) 22 
Highway (mpg) 29 - 31 
Exterior Dimensions & Weight 
Tiburon Base 
Curb Weight - Automatic (lb.) 2664 
Curb Weight - Manual (lb.) 2633 
Wheelbase (in.) 97.40 
Length (in.) 170.90 
Width (in.) 68.10 
Height (in.) 51.70 
Track Front (in.) 57.70 
Track Rear (in.) 57.10 
Ground Clearance (in.) 5.40 

MX-5 Miata 

Base Retail Price (MSRP) $26,875 
Base Invoice Price $24,734 
Kelley Blue Book Price $14,900 - $16,000 
Destination Charge $450 
Engines & Power 
MX-5 Miata 10th Anniversary Edition 
Standard Engine 1.8L 140 hp I4 
Horsepower 140 @ 6400 RPM 
Torque (lb-ft) 125 @ 4200 RPM 
Valves/Valve Configuration 16/DOHC 
Displacement (cc) 1794 
Bore X Stroke (in.) 3.11 X 3.60 
Compression Ratio 10.0:1 
Fuel Type/System Gas/MPFI 
Turbocharger No 
Supercharger No 
Transmissions 
MX-5 Miata 10th Anniversary Edition 
Standard Transmission 6-Speed Manual Overdrive 
Fuel Economy 
MX-5 Miata 10th Anniversary Edition 
City (mpg) 24 
Highway (mpg) 29 
Photos & Video 
MX-5 Miata 10th Anniversary Edition 
Exterior Dimensions & Weight 
MX-5 Miata 10th Anniversary Edition 
Curb Weight - Automatic (lb.) No data 
Curb Weight - Manual (lb.) 2299 
Wheelbase (in.) 89.20 
Length (in.) 155.30 
Width (in.) 66.00 
Height (in.) 48.40 
Track Front (in.) 55.70 
Track Rear (in.) 56.70 
Ground Clearance (in.) 4.00 

just the obvious ones.. any paticulars, i could help you out.. or check out this site..

http://autos.msn.com/research/compare/default.aspx?&c=0&n=3&i=0&tb=0&ph1=t0&ph2=t0&dt=1 


there was also one you could actually do math to determine which has the better power to weight ratio. oh well.. your welcome.. Travis


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

thanks


----------



## max200 (Aug 14, 2003)

nice listing. can you add the b14 ser, a d series civic hatch, protege es, the new lancer, and escort zx2? that'll put more range for our 1.6ers plus some direct comparisons for our 2.0 brothers. i like how we compare to the NA 4 cyl VWs


----------

